# Uber driver offers woman foot massage



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

That's a good way to ensure a 5 star rating. /sarc


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Who is she? Marcellus Wallace's wife? 

But really, she can get a foot massage in the mall. What she thinks is a sexual come-on could be an innocent gesture in the driver's eyes.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Maybe her feet would feel better if she walked more.

Right now UBER is going thru her back round with a fine tooth comb picking up all kinds of dirt on this woman. Maybe her husband is a cab driver... whatever it is Uber will find out


----------



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)

When did Rex Ryan start driving for Uber?


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

The close-up of the shoes... Then the close-up of the road... Hilarious!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

This guy should not be driving for Uber - he obviously cannot see properly.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SlowBoat said:


> When did Rex Ryan start driving for Uber?


When that NFL player who was driving for Uber told him it was way to make some quick bucks.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

SlowBoat said:


>


This is news? Must be a slow news day.....


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Passenger: "I was explaining (to the driver) that my feet were killing me". This sounds like a case of a poor schmuck of a driver that was just trying to make his passenger happy in order to get 5*.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Maybe he was a foot fetish who knows.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Value Added Service.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Just a suggestion, maaaaam... but,
if you don't want a complete stranger who you are paying to perfom a service for you
to offer to rub your aching feet when you complain about your feet aching,
then don't complain that your feet ache to a complete stranger who's working for you.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

kind jester


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

Nothing wrong with what he said, maybe just joking. The lady overreacted


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Damn people are paranoid and overly-sensitive these days. Been taking cabs, public buses w/ strangers, and shuttles for decades and now they are worried about getting into a clean car with a driver that has been vetted and registered in Uber/Lyft main system that is all being tracked through GPS. 

She is a cutie though. A prude one, but cute.

That being said, yeah driver should have never said anything like that. Not professional at all. He was clearly thinking with the wrong head. Also begs the question why did she even tell him that in the first place?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

She has issues.


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Just a suggestion, maaaaam... but,
> if you don't want a complete stranger who you are paying to perfom a service for you
> to offer to rub your aching feet when you complain about your feet aching,
> then don't complain that your feet ache to a complete stranger who's working for you.


Exactly lol. I've had multiple women tell me that and I look back and it's like they expecting me to say can I run your feet lol.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

Next he'll tell Travis he got the advise here. Lol


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

In the other news , my cat litter box is out of cat litter. Also the level of sour cream in refrigerator is dangerously low.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

Driver pulled off to the side of the road. Don't think it was a joke.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I picked a woman up after work and she took her shoes off, She kinda was giving the hint that she wanted a uber famous foot massage, I'm thinking...Oh boy here we go again...lol, Passengers are shy to ask their drivers for a foot massage...lol.



ubershiza said:


> That's a good way to ensure a 5 star rating. /sarc


Uber foot massages always guarantee a 5 star and a tip..lol.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Called the man a crazy/creepy Uber driver. But yet you flirting with him, telling him all about your night and pushed in toe tails and hurt feet. Keep that to yourself, your mouth shut, if you think he's creepy.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

I would have offered to coat her feet with fudge and lick it, those shoes seem the perfect size...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

How is it she even wound up on the news ? Did she call the news station ?

Sounds a bit fishy.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> How is it she even wound up on the news ? Did she call the news station ?
> 
> Sounds a bit fishy.


California... almost everyone looking to get famous apparently.

Creepy, innocent or somewhere in between, the local news loves to run with the scary and deviant Uber driver stereotype. As to this woman, better to keep your shoes on ma'am and keep your personal problems just that... _personal_. Oh, and enjoy the bunions later in life! Perhaps you can get them tattooed as well?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ubershiza said:


> That's a good way to ensure a 5 star rating. /sarc


Or a harassment arrest.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> Just a suggestion, maaaaam... but,
> if you don't want a complete stranger who you are paying to perfom a service for you
> to offer to rub your aching feet when you complain about your feet aching,
> then don't complain that your feet ache to a complete stranger who's working for you.


He should have poured the complimentary champagne first .


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

SlowBoat said:


>


Gotta get those 5 stars!


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

jonhjax said:


> Driver pulled off to the side of the road. Don't think it was a joke.


She said he offered to pull over.


----------



## FloridaUber (Feb 27, 2017)

What a stupid woman, talk about an overreaction. Must work for Left.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

SlowBoat said:


>


Perv


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Ah..I think this chick took this a bit too far. Without the driver being allowed to voice his side, we have a pretty lame story. 


Maybe he was joking. Maybe he was serious. It doesn't matter. All she had to say is , "No thank you. My girl friend will give me a rub when I get home." ;-)


----------

